# KOIBALL



## alexander1 (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen 
Möchte mir mal den KOI FUTTERBALL kaufen.Ich finde es auf den Videos immer sehr witzig anzusehen.Nur ob es richtige Vorteile hat weiß ich nicht...Hat jemand von euch auch diesen Ball??? 
Und wie finden das eure Koi  
gruß alex


----------



## steli (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Hallo Alex,

wir haben auch so einen Koiball. Ich war erst skeptisch, aber dann war der Ball im Angebot und ich hab einfach mal einen mitgenommen. Ich muss sagen, der Hammer die Kois gehen voll ab. Der BAll wird durch den ganzen Teich geschoben auch wenn er schon lange leer ist.

 Empfehlenswert. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Dodgemike (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Was ist denn ein Koiball ???


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Hallo Mike, 

das ist ein hohler kunststoffball mit einer kleinen Öffnung. 
Den Ball füllt man mit Koi Futter und wenn diie koi den wie einen Fußball über die Teichoberfläche dribbeln fällt hier und da mal Futter raus. 

Großes Spektakel im Teich ist fast garantiert ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## ra_ll_ik (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Moin
wie in einem anderen Forum schon vorgestellt....
Bitte den Ton anstellen...

HIER geht´s los

...ich will auch so eins


----------



## Doris (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Hallo

Wenn der Ball sich im Wasser dreht, wird doch sicherlich auch das innere des Balles nass. Somit wird auch das Futter nass und klumpt zusammen, oder gibt es da eine Vorrichtung, daß das nicht passiert?​


----------



## alexander1 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

mhhh...


----------



## w-cl203 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Wir haben unseren Kois letztens auch diesem Ball gekauft. Anfangs haben sie das nicht wirklich begriffen.  Aber mittlerweile... :crazy :crazy wie schon beschrieben schießen auch unsere Kois den Ball wie nicht gescheit durch den Teich, hängen halb ausm Waser, springen übereinander, geben einen Bodycheck nach dem anderen, nur um den besten Platz zu erlangen.  Durch die Wahl der Pelletgröße dauert es halt mal kürzer oder länger bis das er leer ist. Aber klumpen kann das Futter darin nicht. Es ist eine hohle Plastikkugel mit mehreren Löchern durch die das Futter herausgeholt werden muß. Damit die Kugel im Teich nicht untergeht, sind zwei Tennisballartige Bälle drin. Auf jeden Fall ist diese Kugel eine Bereicherung für das öhde Koileben. Auch müssen Zootiere sich ihr Futter verdienen.... Nebenbei ist es auch so vieleinfacher die Tiere im Teich zu füttern, die bei der normalen Fütterung *PelletsinsWasserschmeiß* zu kurz kommen.


----------



## Redlisch (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Hallo,

muss ich ja direkt mal ausprobieren. Ich habe so ein Ball für die Hunde, nur halt ohne Tischtennisbälle drin.

Die Öffnung lasst sich wie eine Blende vom Photoapparat verstellen.

Axel


----------



## Dodgemike (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Wo gibt es denn sowas   Ich habe noch nie in einem Fachgeschäft einen " Koiball " gesehen.


----------



## katja (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

hallöle!

hier zum beispiel http://cgi.ebay.de/Futterball-fuer-...ryZ26691QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder hier http://koicompetence.de/xanario/xanario_pinfo.php?language=de&products_id=1451&shop_ID=1

tante google findet alles!


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Mike, schau mal das Posting von Ralf (5 Postings vor Deinem), 
da ist ein Link mit Bezugsquelle. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Marco (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Hi

Ich schmeisse meinen Koi ab und an alte hart gewordene Brötchen in den Teich, hat den ähnlichen Effekt. Das Brötchen wird hin und her geschubst bis es endlich weich und fressbar geworden ist.
Muss aber zugeben, son Ball ist natürlich schicker


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Das Video auf der Seite ist ja klasse Katja  

Aber die Koipreise :crazy :crazy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Sodele, 
hab mir auch mal son Koiball gekauft.

Also Anfangs waren die Kois immer auf der anderen Seite wo der Ball war. Dann paddelten sie immer in einem Sicherheitsabstand unter dem Ball rum, nun umkreisen sie ihn. Aber dran rummachen tun sie noch nicht 

Aber die Biester wissen ganz genau das da was zu futtern drin ist 

Mal nen bisschen Geduld haben (kann ich ja gar nicht ab) dann kommt das bestimmt noch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Hallöchen 

Nach ein paar Tagen hatten die Monster den Braten gerochen 

Das ist echt ne Show, dumm nur das ich danach immer das Wohnzimmer trocken legen muss weil die Kois im Becken eine richtige Party veranstalten wenn der Ball ins Spiel kommt.

Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung von mir


----------



## rainthanner (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

wird Zeit, dass sie raus dürfen, gell.


----------



## herbi (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

@ Rainer,....

*jaaaaaaaaaa.........*

@,....

ich hatte letztes Jahr eine Nuckelflasche meiner Nichte stibitzt,...dort in den Gummi ein etwas größers Loch geschnitten und mit Futter gefüllt,...etwas Wasser rein und ab ging die Jagd,....,...das Ding erfüllt fast die selben Eigenschaften wie der Koiball ( den ich mir aber auch mal besorge!),...

Hätte auch ein kleines Filmchen anzubieten,...aber ich schaff es nicht in umzuwandeln und ins Forum zu stellen,....!!!
Hoffentlich finde ich den Film in meinem Saustall auf der Festplatte,....


----------



## XXXSTINGRAYXXX (28. März 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*



Guckt mal bei Fressn..., da gibt es Ihn für 4,00€!!!

Viel Spaß damit!:cu


----------



## KoiFlo (28. März 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

im Internet bei Ebay hab ich meinen her. also wie oben schon geasagt die Koi fahren voll drauf ab nur zum empfehelen hab selber auch einen


----------



## Olli.P (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Hi,

unsere Koi gehören nu auch zu den Fußballern....... 

Hab ihn zwar erst zweimal im Teich gehabt, aber die wissen schon wie's geht.... 

Ich kann auch nur sagen: Empfehlenswert


----------



## XXXSTINGRAYXXX (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

 *Olaf!*


Unsere sind auch total wild drauf! 

Dann lass uns doch ein Tunier austragen...um die Tore kümmere ich mich!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Dann muss ich unserem Chagoi Fritz nur beibringen das man den Ball nicht untertauchen darf 

Ist echt immer ne Show, unbedingt kaufen


----------



## XXXSTINGRAYXXX (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Dann brauchen wir aber noch 3 Shiro Utsuri, denn die Schiedsrichter dürfen nicht fehlen!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Ich hätte einen Bekko anzubieten, zählt der auch ?


----------



## Redlisch (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: KOIBALL*

Ich könnte noch einen ganz schwarzen mit weissen Bauch bieten, dieser pfeift allerdings nur die Endspiele 

Axel


----------

